# Maschinen Lebenslauf/Logbuch/Wartung



## Zonder (21 August 2019)

Hallo,

vielleicht passt dieser Beitrag nicht in die Rubrik "Programmierstrategien" aber ich wüsste nicht wo ich meine Frage sonst stellen könnte.

Bei uns im Unternehmen gibt es viele Anlagen, die zum Teil schon über 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben (und neue gibt es natürlich auch).
Bei Störungen gehen dann z.B. die Schlosser hin und tauschen was aus - oder die Elektriker gehen hin und tauschen auch was aus.
Und wenn dann das alles nicht hilft, werden die Programmierer angerufen und machen eventuell was am Programm.

Doch leider gibt es bei uns kein Werkzeug/Programm, wo die ganzen Änderungen oder Änderungswünsche festgehalten werden.
So passiert es halt auch oft, dass nach einer Zeit die selben Störungen auftauchen und alle Gewerke fangen von neu an das Problem zu lösen.

Wir machen auch oft Programmänderungen lokal an der Anlage - ohne Zugriff aufs Netzwerk und da wäre es hilfreich,
wenn man die Änderungen der anderen Kollegen irgendwie auch Offline anschauen könnte.
Das einzigste was wir bis jetzt haben sind Excel Listen, wo nur die Programmierer ihre Änderungen reinschreiben - aber ich denke da müsste es bessere Lösungen geben.

Was habt Ihr bei euch im Unternehmen um die Änderungen an den Anlagen zu dokumentieren?
Unsere IT hat uns JIRA vorgeschlagen - auf den ersten Blick sieht es vielversprechend aus. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## blackpeat (21 August 2019)

In der aktuellen c't sind so Ticketsysteme gerade Thema. https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2019/18/1566824700247501

Vielleicht findest du da noch ein paar Anregungen. 

Das wichtigste ist aber das so ein System von allen gelebt wird.


----------



## mredel (22 August 2019)

Guten Morgen,

wir im Unternehmen nutzen Mantis Bug Tracker https://www.mantisbt.org/index.php

Vielleicht wäre dies was euch helfen könnte, ist zwar online!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2019)

Ich kann für solche Zwecke Notion empfehlen

https://www.notion.so/


----------



## mredel (6 September 2019)

@Zonder

Für was hat sich dein Unternehmen entschieden, falls es schon eine Entscheidung gab oder ist dies auf die lange Bank erstmal verlegt wurden?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Zonder (12 September 2019)

Hallo,

bei uns versucht die IT das jetzt trotzdem mit JIRA durchzuführen, da bauen die schon seit mehreren Monaten daran.
Später sollen halt auch irgendwelche Schlosser die kurz vor der Rente stehen auch in der Lage sein da ihre Änderungen einzutragen.

Bin gespannt wie die das lösen.

Das schöne an JIRA ist, das es auch eine offline Versioin gibt. 
Diese ist zwar nur auf englisch - aber die offline Version ist auch nur für die Programmierer interresant.



Schön wäre natürlich irgend eine fertige und übergreifende Lösung, speziell für die Instandhaltung der Unternehmen. 
-> so ein Programm scheint es aber (noch) nicht zu geben, ist ja fast schon eine Marktlücke.


----------

